# Layouts or white suits?



## MrSafety (Feb 22, 2005)

What are the opinions out there for this spring.......are you using your blinds or wearing white suits? We wore ****e suits last year and had no problems. It was windy every day and the blind would've been nice, but it was incredibly muddy.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Both can work. I like blinds in most situations when you can hide them well. Plus it's hard to beat the comfort and staying dry during a long day.

I grew up wearing whites and they still work.


----------



## kaiserduckhelm (May 26, 2005)

If the fields have little cover we don't even try to hide a blind, pointless IMO. Throw on the whites and get dirty.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Whites all the way.

Blinds are to hard to hide in most situations. Corn is about the only thing they hide well in. Small grain stubble, no way.

The best thing about whites is when you pop up to shot your first shot its at unflared birds, makes for some easy first shots. Cant do that to often with blinds, as soon as that door pops the birds flare.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Blinds are more comfortable.Keep you dry.But have limited vision.I prefer whites on windless days when they can come from any direction.


----------



## BIGGS (Feb 28, 2007)

when your wear the white suits... should you be white from head to toe or just your tops ???


----------



## brobones (Mar 10, 2004)

I like to wear either tops or bottoms but never both. Makes for to big of a white blob. IMO of course :beer:


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

I would never wear white bottoms, especially in the spring theyll be black in less than an hour


----------



## the_hunter19 (Jan 8, 2007)

Where have you bought your white suit?


----------



## kaiserduckhelm (May 26, 2005)

We use Tyvek suits. We throw them out at the end of the day, no laundry. :wink:


----------



## goosehunter20 (Oct 19, 2006)

when hunting in bean or wheat stubble that has been lightly worked should i just put on my whites and just pack some decoys closely around me or what?


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

That is exactly what I would do!


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

I get a white twin sized bed comforter and just wrap up in it. It was awesome how we fooled them with a $2.50 blind. I'm probably going to start using those for hunting honkers, and throw some snow decoys in my honker spread.


----------



## zettler (Sep 7, 2002)

USSapper said:


> I would never wear white bottoms, especially in the spring theyll be black in less than an hour


Another problem is if you do not have the bottoms on tight enough they tend to fall down to your ankles!

I went after a goose two weekends ago and if I hadn't have stopped to get my bearings, I wouldn't have noticed the pants had slipped down my insulated overalls to my ankles and in another step I would have tripped!!

Of course, my hunting "buddies" never said a word while I was walking out there... :roll:


----------



## CAZ (Mar 27, 2007)

Another thing you guys might do with the white suits is wear camo panit on your faces. It really helps take the shine off your face and you can watch the birds better without being seen. :sniper:


----------

